# Cabaceiras (PB): Centro histórico e o belo Lajedo de Pai Mateus



## Calado (Jul 3, 2009)

Que cidadezinha bonitinha e arrumadinha, E a limpeza!! E esse verdadeiro jardim de pedras!!. 
Podemos considerar esse belo lugar como o 'Stonehenge' do Nordeste. Preciso conhecer esse lugar.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

SENSACIONAL.

FANTÁSTICO.

😁


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Lugar lindo, bucólico, charmoso e limpo. Um dos lugares que mais quero conhecer no interior do NE, justamente por ser a cidade mais seca do Brasil. Parece que quanto mais seca é a cidade, mais organizada, bonita e conservada hahaha.

e tuas fotos estão cada vez melhores. Belo thread!


----------



## pevigs (Jul 5, 2008)

A cidade é cinematográfica, realmente tem uma predisposição a ser palco de filmagens.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

rrrjp said:


> Sou suspeito para falar, pois adoro o Lajedo de Pai Mateus, já fui umas 5 vezes, adoro também o clima bucólico de Cabaceiras e a paisagem belíssima do semi-árido.
> Lindas as imagens Ice Climber, obrigado por retratar este lugar tão especial, bateu saudade.


Obrigado!! Pra mim o semi árido é de uma beleza única, muito diferente do que estou acostumado.

Abc


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

MatheusBFC said:


> Muito show a thread!
> 
> Cabaceiras o que tem de quente tem de linda. Essas imagens do Lajedo estão fantásticas.


E põe quente nisso hahaha 

Obrigado!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Calado said:


> Que cidadezinha bonitinha e arrumadinha, E a limpeza!! E esse verdadeiro jardim de pedras!!.
> Podemos considerar esse belo lugar como o 'Stonehenge' do Nordeste. Preciso conhecer esse lugar.


Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> SENSACIONAL.
> 
> FANTÁSTICO.


Obrigado Mateus!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Lugar lindo, bucólico, charmoso e limpo. Um dos lugares que mais quero conhecer no interior do NE, justamente por ser a cidade mais seca do Brasil. Parece que quanto mais seca é a cidade, mais organizada, bonita e conservada hahaha.
> 
> e tuas fotos estão cada vez melhores. Belo thread!


Eu também tinha vontade de conhecer Cabaceiras, vale a visita nesse combo cidade + lajedo. Recomendo. Abc e obrigado!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

pevigs said:


> A cidade é cinematográfica, realmente tem uma predisposição a ser palco de filmagens.


Obrigado Pevigs!


----------



## VITORCG (Aug 22, 2008)

Acho que o turismo na Paraíba precisa ser repensado.

Temos duas vertentes no estado:
Temos o turismo do litoral e o turismo do interior.

Normalmente, a maioria dos pacotes turísticos vendidos pelas operadoras de turismo ou sites especializados no assunto, fazem pacotes de 4-5 dias.
Para um turista que vem à João Pessoa, dificilmente ele vai querer "perder" um dia indo para o interior. Ele quer praia, e temos tantas coisas a oferecer no nosso litoral e na própria capital, que acaba sendo só o tempo necessário para aproveitá-la bem.

Então, acredito que esse roteiro interior da Paraíba deveria ser vendido, explorado, divulgado, como um roteiro à parte.

Assim como outros estados do país vendem seus roteiros do interior, como a Bahia, região de Lençóis, Jalapão, Bonito-MS, e por aí vai, a PB poderia tb investir num segundo roteiro turístico que teria mais essa pegada de rústico, aventura, rural, explorando o Lajedo, Brejo do estado, Itacoatiaras do Ingá, a Pedra da Boca...

Enquanto não tivermos essa visão e essas regiões do estado não acordarem para isso, continuarão sem visibilidade, desconhecidas, com um potencial imenso a ser explorado e sem gerar recursos, esperando apenas os poucos visitantes que tem disposição de enfentar 3horas de carro, por exemplo, para ir de JP até o Lajedo.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, eu tava esperando este thread, Ice!
Além de cenário de um dos meus filmes preferidos, a cidade é muito bonitinha. Adoro as casinhas!
O Lajedo é um espetáculo, sempre paro para ver as fotos de lá! Intrigante, parece outro mundo.
Fotos nos trinques como sempre!🥰
As do VITORCG também estão lindas!

É bom demais ver tuas andanças, Ice!
Aguardando as fotos nudistas! Hahaaaha

Bjks e


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

VITORCG said:


> Acho que o turismo na Paraíba precisa ser repensado.
> 
> Temos duas vertentes no estado:
> Temos o turismo do litoral e o turismo do interior.
> ...


Perfeito Vitor. Subscrevo. E acrescento mais: até Joao Pessoa precisa ser mais divulgada. O brasileiro médio nao tem noção de como é a cidade e do que está perdendo. Muita gente supervaloriza outros destinos turístico e Jampa nao perde pra estes. Eu, por exemplo, quando falei que ia pra Joao Pessoa, muita gente nao sabia o que esperar, e se surpreendeu com as fotos (pela beleza da cidade).

Estou com planejamento de levar a familia uma hora dessas para ai.

Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Ah, eu tava esperando este thread, Ice!
> Além de cenário de um dos meus filmes preferidos, a cidade é muito bonitinha. Adoro as casinhas!
> O Lajedo é um espetáculo, sempre paro para ver as fotos de lá! Intrigante, parece outro mundo.
> Fotos nos trinques como sempre!🥰
> ...


HAHAHHA As fotos nudistas vao ficar pra próxima hahaha

Muito obrigado Dea! Obrigado pelo carinho e pela visita. Bjs!


----------



## Antoniogran (Jan 27, 2009)

VITORCG said:


> Cara, sou suspeito para falar, mas amo esse lugar!
> 
> A Paraíba é um estado fascinante, de particularidades encantadoras, que só aqueles que se dispõem a desbravá-las além mar, são capazes de vivê-la na íntegra.
> 
> ...


*Escreve muito bem! Quando eu crescer quero ser igual a você! risos.*

O que nos falta são ações mais integradas em favor do turismo no interior. Tanto o Governo do Estado (principalmente) como prefeituras, empresas e a sociedade devem despertar para isso e se darem as mãos criando mais condições para que turistas e nativos visitem esses locais mais vezes e permaneçam neles por mais tempo, não só de modo sanzonal.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Que cidade bonitinha e o seu entorno é fantástico.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado, amigo!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cabaceiras é uma gracinha! Bom ver que se preservou o estilo de casas do sertão, na Bahia resta muito pouco dessas casas germinadas =/



Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado!! Pra mim o semi árido é de uma beleza única, muito diferente do que estou acostumado.
> 
> Abc


Eu acho muito bonito a natureza morta do sertão


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado, Rekarte!


----------

